# Teen Mom to more than one child? (Not multiple births)



## ilvmylbug

I read somewhere that teen mothers have a more increased chance of getting pregnant again within one year. I just wanted to know if there were teen moms with more than one baby here (not including twins or triplets, etc.)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I will be, I'm currently pregnant with my second, (i'm 19) Totally by choice though. 

xoxox


----------



## ilvmylbug

I find myself yearning to be pregnant again. I really love being a mommy and I miss being pregnant soooo much. I'm definitely thinking of having another baby in a year or so.


----------



## lizardbreath

I will be as well on feb 24 kinda by choice kinda by accident but loved none the less


----------



## amandad192

I will be. (Hopefully) We're TTC number 2 now. Obviously it's completely by choice. I'm 18 OH is 25. He wants to join the army, and we want a second baby first. I don't want him to join the Army (My step-uncle was killed in a training accident so I'm more than aware of the HUGE risk)...But it's what he wants to do. I'm his partner not his dictator so I support his choice. His time is limited, so if we have trouble concieving..which I'm convinced we will be trying for 1 yr+ we best start now...


----------



## mommieoftwo

I've got two and both of them were accidents.
I was on the pill an had a vomiting bug, it didn't really even cross my mind.
I got pregnant with Abbey just through carelessness with contraception.
I wouldn't change anything for the world and if Abbey weren't her then I wouldn't have my wonderful husband.
(We were together behind his gf's back, he left her for me when I was 2 months pregnant)


----------



## sarah0108

i fell pregnant when my daughter was around 14 weeks, Im 17 and my babies are 12 months and 20 days apart :)

Neither were planned but i wouldnt change it for the world! x


----------



## JennyC

im 17 and have a little girl who is 2 and little boy who is 5 months. I love them both and dont regret anything


----------



## Tanara

I am 18 

i will be 19, with a 35 month old and a new born lol, both accidents, but couldnt be happier. Taye will be a month shy of 3 so its perfect for us


----------



## halas

i have 2 i turned 20 just before i had noah gabrielle and noah are 17 months apart


----------



## mummy2harvey

Hey.
I was 15 nearly 16 with my first and he's now 4. 6 days before my 18th i had my second he's 2 on Wednesday. And we are now ttc no. 3 and i'm nearly 20.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm 19 and I have two kids. My little boy is a little over two years and my daughter just turned one. My son was born 1 1/2 months before I turned 17 and my daughter was born a couple months after I turned 18.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I was 18 when I had my first but 2nd was planned and I was 20 when I had DS. We planned DS beause we wanted 2 close in age. 

DS is now 1 1/2 and I am going back to college this year to do what I want now that the kids are settled x


----------



## winegums

i got pregnant at 18, had my baby at 19 and then got pregnant at 20 and will have this baby when i'm 21 (all by choice) xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'd totally have another kid now if I wasn't going back to uni! (although that is working on the assumption that I'd have a job instead...)
I think having a baby makes you more broody, but if you can comfortably afford to provide for them why not :shrug: 
And there are plenty of teen mums who got pregnant because of problems with contraceptives so I can totally see how it would happen more than once. Every time I feel queasy or my boobs hurt I'm like 'OMG I'm pregnant, the condom must've split...' :wacko:


----------



## shay111

How do you teen moms do it!? I need honest replies on how hard or managable it is, cuz am 17 and i want one but i decided to wait until i am more stable cuz i will be leaving beauty school soon, so i think i can wait until i start making some good money, but sometimes the urge is so great and so strong, i'm sexually active, so sometimes during sex i just tell my boyfriend to go for it!!!!!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ BnB doesn't support under 18s TTC, just to let you know hun. 

Um having kids at a young age - HARD, but manageable. You have good days and bad days, just as ANY aged mother does. Financially, it can be harder. You should definately wait until you've finished beauty school and got some savings, because believe me, kids do NOT come cheap. And you'll need to take time off from work aswell. And relationship wise, it puts a HUGE strain on relationships when you have children. So make sure a child is what both you AND he wants (when you're 18+). I wouldn't change having my kids at a young age, but it's definately not easy, any parent will tell you that.


----------



## 17thy

i had my first at 17 then we chose to have another, got pregnant about 14 months after my daughter was born. they'll have about 22 months inbetween them. number 2 was planned though like i said. i turned 19 three days before my second positive.


----------



## 17thy

if you have the option, being financially stable before hand is a realllllly good idea. it is really my only complaint about being a teen parent. ive been out of the house since just after turning 17 and times get very very hard when you have to choose between food and rent.

we wouldnt have tried for number two if we werent in a much better financial situation than before.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

We bust our asses to make sure our kids have everything they need.. Being young doesn't mean we can't support our children. Emma was planned and I thank god everyday she's here, even with the financial issues we face. If you aren't stable, you shouldn't be ttc.


----------



## emmylou92

We work hard to make sure our kids have everything they need.

I had my first at 18 she was 100% planned, OH both working with good money. We both got made redundant when I was 30 weeks pregnant so OH started his own company and thankfully it took off so we could still support ourselfs, we decided when Hollie was born we would TTC number 2 and I became pregnant again when Hollie was 6 months old so there will be a 15 month age gap!

ETA
I also think its imprtant you make a baby with someone you love and want to be with rather than a one night stand or w/e.


----------



## Harli

I'm 17 and have two little girls. :flower:


----------



## amygwen

shay111 said:


> How do you teen moms do it!? I need honest replies on how hard or managable it is, cuz am 17 and i want one but i decided to wait until i am more stable cuz i will be leaving beauty school soon, so i think i can wait until i start making some good money, but sometimes the urge is so great and so strong, i'm sexually active, so sometimes during sex i just tell my boyfriend to go for it!!!!!!

:dohh:

No offense, but you need to act more responsible. You are 17 years old and you want to go to beauty school soon. If that's what you want, why do you want to have a child and potentially make yourself put your life on hold? If you're going to get caught up in the moment you need to start protecting yourself with birth control and/or make your boyfriend wear condoms.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

amygwen said:


> shay111 said:
> 
> 
> How do you teen moms do it!? I need honest replies on how hard or managable it is, cuz am 17 and i want one but i decided to wait until i am more stable cuz i will be leaving beauty school soon, so i think i can wait until i start making some good money, but sometimes the urge is so great and so strong, i'm sexually active, so sometimes during sex i just tell my boyfriend to go for it!!!!!!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> No offense, but you need to act more responsible. *You are 17 years old and you want to go to beauty school soon.* If that's what you want, why do you want to have a child and potentially make yourself put your life on hold? If you're going to get caught up in the moment you need to start protecting yourself with birth control and/or make your boyfriend wear condoms.Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I think she was saying she's finishing beauty school soon.


----------



## bbyno1

Well,im not exactly a teen but im 23 and i have an 18 month old and another due in 3 weeks:dance:


----------



## shay111

Thanks y'all i've definitely decided to wait, thanks for the advice, it's only worth it to wait.


----------



## shay111

Yeah, I said i will be finishing beauty school soon, next month, but no bother, i'll wait' I mean my bf is a chef and works full time, he wouldnt have much time for the child, so we'll just save our money for now, afterall i have a stepson, what more do i want....for now!


----------



## shay111

I do practice safe sex now. Afterall in my high school, we learnt about sexual education from first grade, so nobody got pregnant in my year.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm really glad to hear that sex education has had a positive effect on you. I admire your ability to make a mature decision. Just make sure that whenever you decide to plan a family you and your partner are in full agreement and have had a serious discussion.


----------



## MrsEngland

I fell pregnant again when my daughter was year, unfortunately it ended in miscarriage earlier this week, but it was a planned pregnancy and we will be trying again asap.


----------



## Mellie1988

There is pretty much 2 year gap between my two, DD wasn't planned but DS was 

X


----------



## EllaAndLyla

shay111 said:


> Thanks y'all i've definitely decided to wait, thanks for the advice, it's only worth it to wait.

Good for you! :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I fell pregnant when my daughter was just 2 months old. It ended in a miscarriage and wasn't planned but the baby was still a blessing xx


----------

